# yes finally she flys



## Erich (May 31, 2006)

the Me 262 out of Berlin. while watching this I wondered how it would of felt to watch slowly as III./JG 7 took off with some 30 Me 262A's from Brandenburg-Briest

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7620890100890480&q=me262

enjoy gents !


----------



## Smokey (May 31, 2006)

Great stuff


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2006)

To bad it cant fly at Chino!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 31, 2006)

Coool!


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2006)

Great!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the link Erich........


----------



## Erich (May 31, 2006)

you guys do know where this could lead don't you ? with all the high tech graphics, I see a late war - spring 45 jet vs USA bomber flick scenario right around the corner


----------



## Wildcat (May 31, 2006)

Now that would be cool Erich, we can only hope..


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 1, 2006)

Yup. Why not pit a Gloster Meteor agains't the 262 in a mock dogfight?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2006)

The possibilities are awesome!


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 3, 2006)

If its a meteor 1, it will be outclassed!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.flightglobal.com/FlightTV/FlightTV.aspx?id=206682
FI site has a report from Berlin airshow includes take off and flypast of the Sturm Vogel... be patient.

Restored Me262 video - have extracted it and posted it - or tried to - on my video of the day thread.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 4, 2006)

"If its a meteor 1, it will be outclassed!"

That it would. Poor shmoe would be torn apart.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 4, 2006)

> "If its a meteor 1, it will be outclassed!"
> 
> That it would. Poor shmoe would be torn apart.


Not unless the Meteor is diving out of the sun on the -262's six o' clock....


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh boy I would really love to see that baby for my self. We use to have a airshow every year here at our airport but they stopped it and I wish they would bring it back, to see a Mirrage F1, Cheetah, Avro Shackleton, Ju-52 Tante and a Albatross. To fly in a Ju-52 Tante is great.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

I hope at some point it will come to Duxford or Fairford!


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

Na, first to SA, you can wait. You get a lot of great shows. lol lol lol.


----------



## Risky Pilot (Jun 12, 2006)

Great sound, Great aeroplane!!!

Would like to see her in real life!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2006)

i dunno why you're complaining South Africa aint exactily short of warbirds  but i think the earliest meteors still flying are Mk.8s so bring it on!


----------



## Henk (Jun 13, 2006)

I wish you bugger. We only have 1 Me-262 and it is a two seater night fighter. We do not get aircraft from other countries like the US, UK or from the EU. Very rare thing here. The only great aircraft the Avro Shackleton crashed in the Sahara after having engine problems on its way to the Eu, that was a great loss.


----------



## R988 (Jun 14, 2006)

You do get the great cold war jets though, like the Hunter and Lightning AND if you're rich you can even have a ride in them.


----------



## Henk (Jun 14, 2006)

Only private as far as I know. The museums where I have been at I have not seen them.


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 2, 2006)

wipes drool from chin says, "noice, very noice"


----------

